# cutting oils prior to surgery?



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hiya everybody

Just been doing some research into which oils to supplement pup's diet with. He currently gets salmon and I have just picked up coconut oil and I was researching into Emu oil on the recommendation of Tracey  

How ever on the Bravo! website - Bravo! - Basic Formula Raw Diet

I found this warning, just under the paragraph where they recommend oils for supplementing a raw diet and their dosages

"Note: If your dog is scheduled for surgery, eliminate the essential fatty acid supplements (flaxseed oil or fish body oil) at least 10 days before the surgery. The omega-3 EFAs in these oils do reduce blood coagulation, and thus increase bleeding."

Has anyone else heard this? I had no idea!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I have heard this too. At least tell the vet that you have used these oils, if you can't stop them (urgent situation for instance).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes! That is correct! Fish oil is a potent anti-coagulant. So you don't want to have that in the system during a surgery or bleeding would be hard to stop. So if a surgery was on the horizon (spay or neuter for example) you would stop all oils, especially fish oil, for at least 10 days (and I'd do 2 weeks) before going in. I would always recommend pre-anesthesia blood panel as well to check for liver and kidney function and they could pull a clotting time as well.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Ladies, it's the things like this that are so important to know


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I didn't know that at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Same goes for people.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes! That is correct! Fish oil is a potent anti-coagulant. So you don't want to have that in the system during a surgery or bleeding would be hard to stop. So if a surgery was on the horizon (spay or neuter for example) you would stop all oils, especially fish oil, for at least 10 days (and I'd do 2 weeks) before going in. I would always recommend pre-anesthesia blood panel as well to check for liver and kidney function and they could pull a clotting time as well.


Yes, this is totally true with people and dogs! My vet routinely does a clotting factor before surgery too, with the per-anasthetic panel, not a bad idea at all.

I would not worry about coconut oil though- it is not a powerful anti-coagulant like fish and flax oil are.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I never knew that! Thanks for sharing


----------

